# My birthday present



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I know it’s late but it’s beautiful 

The willow tree pottery 

Surrounded by love

And a beautiful Nordic lights

A porcelain disk which allows the light to shine through 

And she’s always late 

Never has any money at the right time 

Isn’t the easiest of daughters 

Never has been

Maybe she is like me 

Maybe that’s why we understand each other 

Sandra


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

A picture paints a thousand words:

Picture please Sandra.

Drew


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Silly old bugger can't work a camera Drew


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Oi you Ev

Here you are drew
Don’t know if it will do justice to the nordic light though

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And you can get lost Ray

What do you mean you like Kevs post?

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Cos ees funny Sandra.


Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

And I can spell my name too


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I can spell your name
Vek 

Sandra


----------

